# OTA Antenna question



## ISUFan22 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can this antenna be effectively used inside an attic?

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=ANWGHST

I can't find any info on where it can be mounted. If needed, my zip code is 50111 and for most of my channels, I just _require_ a small multi-directional. I currently have a medium multi-directional that works fine - but it's only UHF. In Feb. 2009 - channels are switching to VHF.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Check your current analog reception. If it's somewhat OK, you might be able to continue using your existing UHF antenna.

Any antenna may be used in an attic if you can get it up there and your attic/roof are made of TV compatible materials. Metal siding or metal roofs, or foil backed radiant barrier roof decking or insulation will usually kill attic reception.

The elements on that antenna are 111" wide, but any good lowband VHF antenna should have long elements often needed for chs 2 thru 6.


----------



## ISUFan22 (Nov 9, 2007)

arxaw said:


> Check your current analog reception. If it's somewhat OK, you might be able to continue using your existing UHF antenna.
> 
> Any antenna may be used in an attic if you can get it up there and your attic/roof are made of TV compatible materials. Metal siding or metal roofs, or foil backed radiant barrier roof decking or insulation will usually kill attic reception.


Most of the time, my signal is good. However, on a weekly basis - I do have some pixelation with it on certain channels. Spotty, but annoying.

I know my roof is not metal at all and am sure I don't have any foil backed barriers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ISUFan22 said:


> ... and for most of my channels, I just _require_ a small multi-directional.


As the linked antenna is very directional, it is likely that you're going to have problems with it. Antennas with a strong front to back ratio _may_ contribute to multipath if pointed away from a broadcast tower.


----------



## ISUFan22 (Nov 9, 2007)

I plan to point it at the tower, I know it's location. Still an issue?

If so - got any suggestions?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

ISUFan22 said:


> I plan to point it at the tower, I know it's location. Still an issue?


Nope. Not an issue at all if all your towers are in the same direction.


----------

